# Midges on West Coast of Scotland in Aug/Sept



## happytraveller (Nov 29, 2007)

We're hoping to go up the east coast of Scotland and come down the west in late August / early September. In particular we'd like to stay at the CC Bunree site near Onich, Fort William and the C &CC site on Skye but we're a bit concerned about the infamous midges. Are midges likely to be a problem along the west coast in late Aug / early Sept please? Any advice would be much appreciated.

Incidentally we've got some of the Avon Skin So Soft which is supposed to help keep the midges away. We used it a few years ago when we were up there in June but it didn't seem to make much difference.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Personally I think you will need more than avon to keep those monsters at bay

I would recommend a daily antihistamine tablet, the blighters will still bite but your reaction to the bites will be much reduced

Cover up dusk and dawn

However Scotland's west coast is well worth the risk

Have a great time

Aldra


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

As one who lives on the west coast I would recommend long sleeves and no shorts if you are near anywhere that has trees or water or both, if you are camping a nice smokey fire or citronela candles strategically placed help. There are electronic devices, I believe, that lure and trap the tiny terrors but I don.t have any experience of them.

Midges can be a blight on a holiday if you are unprepared but really the scenery and friendly people more than make up for few wee bitey bu***rs :lol: :wink:


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

The best protection against the midges is a good stiff breeze, not that unusual for parts of the west coast. The killer is overcast and still weather - they come out in droves.
Avon stuff works for many and is probably the best, just because it didn't help much last time doesn't mean it won't work this year, I have found there are some pockets of 'resistant' midges but most avoid it. Make sure you have treated all your MH screens (and curtains if you have them) with permethrin and close the screens down by late afternoon before the beasties come out to feed. This will keep the inside of the van free of them so you can get a peaceful night.
Chris


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

. . . Or, forget the midges & go to France :idea:


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

We have travelled extensively in Scotland in August and September. Never had a problem with midges. May, June, July is midge time. 

We never park near standing water.

Hope this helps and allows you to go on a wonderful tour.

Regards


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Don't know if you smoke but a friend swears they never come near him and his ciggies!


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I love going to the NW coast and Bunree is a nice site. One advantage, when I arrive home my blind friend can read a review of my travels by using braille on my head!

Don't let the wee blighters get you down.

Dave


----------



## cyfareddol (Nov 6, 2011)

I lived near Cape Wrath, Sutherland for several years , near Fort William and now in midgey Wales. I have spent most of my life suffering midges.

It is true that light levels and wind speed regulate the flying midges, when it's dull and low wind and warmish there will be millions. Unfortunately this is how it is much of the time. If you have beautiful sunshine there won't be midges, but how often does that happen?

My friends still resident in Scotland who have to work outside wear at least a midge head net and gloves or a whole body midge suit and these work. Anything to avoid the dreadful DEET. which is the only really effective repellent, Avon cream works because it makes the midges sticky and it soon wears off. 

I will not visit West Coast Scotland in June , July or August. I find it miserable being bitten all the time. When I lived where midges were bad I would be in the house as soon as midges appeared. We used to talk about midges like people elsewhere talk about weather!

Most important for peace at night is to ensure that all openings are blocked when there is a light on, it is usually okay to open up when the lights are off. It also helps to run a fan to move the air at more than 3mph when midges cannot fly. People who have to repair machines outside often have a large fan in their workshop ceiling.

I once hid from serious midges in my car on Aran but they found a way in through the heater. It was a Lada! I could barely see my wife bravely erecting the tent in a black cloud.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

They have changed the formula of Avon Skin so Soft and it does not work anymore.

As for smoking Pat, I smoke and the little beggars queue up to sample my blood. All types of midge and mosquito I mean, not just Scottish ones. 8O


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

If you have never been before they can be a real pain especially if yours suceptible and react to the bites

Some people come out in 1000s of spots others dont (like me - they never affect me and i have sensitive skin)

Get a head viel as they will drive ya mad round your face when your out walking. Even in the rain the prats are out flying

Take some anti hist and if your really badly bitten and itching a pharmacy freind says you can take 2. 

We stopped going to scotland a few year ago because becuase of this my wife got really badly bitten and it became a nightmare especially if the weather is hot at night.

Its a shame as its a truly lovely place to visit.


Phill


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm reading this and getting   8O 8O   as I have been TOLD we are going to the west coast mid-July and Mull

I have suffered the midgies before in Scotland, especially when we were in Bunree for a couple of nights - I think I was bitten to death at the top of Cairngorm once when they flew in formation to find me

I always suffer each year in the summer from insect bites and especially reactive to horse flies that only need to alight onto me to cause a lump to raise before any bite.

Last summer I started taking anti-histamines daily for around 4 months and didn't get a lump from anything, I'll be starting them again soon.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I once sprayed my arms with some Deet stuff, touched a couple of things and they started to dissolve! Yikes! 8O


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

tugboat said:


> I once sprayed my arms with some Deet stuff, touched a couple of things and they started to dissolve! Yikes! 8O


what dissolved - your arms? :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Sprinta said:


> tugboat said:
> 
> 
> > I once sprayed my arms with some Deet stuff, touched a couple of things and they started to dissolve! Yikes! 8O
> ...


No, but when I saw what was happening to other stuff I washed it off PDQ! Didn't want to risk it. Tuggles 'armless? I think not! :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

There is a school of thought that wearing a dog's flea collar (I kid you not) will help to keep biting insects at bay.
Although I don't react to bites I can't stand the things flying round me and crawling into every orifice known only to me and my doctor.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Midges - bane of my life. They even crawl through insect netting. Started smoking all those years ago just to have a short respite from them. 

Now I take prescribed anti histimine tablets and use "Mosquito Milk" (yes really 8O ). Google it - expensive but effective for me and smells not too bad. 

Best way to avoid midge bites if you susceptible to them is to avoid the west coast of Scotland during May to October beautiful though it is.

.........now what made us book up to go to Skye in June    

Sue


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

We had a mini tour of east Scotland last year in May and didn't see a midge so must have got in before the "season" started.

Don't think anyone's mentioned the Midge Forecast yet. Gives daily forecasts of the areas worst affected.

Steve


----------



## happytraveller (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies, they're much appreciated. We had thought that we'd give France a miss this year but after reading all these posts maybe we won't!


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

If anyone reacts very badly to the beasties but has to go to the highlands or west coast during midge season then I would recommend treating clothing with permethrin. You can get a 500ml bottle from outdoor shops like Blacks. The one made by Nikwax is called Skitostop and comes in a spray. It is mainly designed to be used on tents, awnings etc (works well on van flyscreens) but is suitable for all fabrics. It is colourless and odourless when dry and will last for around 6 months even through quite a few gentle washes. Spray a couple of long sleeved shirts and some lightweight trousers, a cotton hat and for thee ladies perhaps a scarf to hang round the neck. It is a contact insecticide but insects also tend to avoid going within a couple of feet of it.
When we took the kids to Borneo I sprayed clothing with it and we all remained bite free (well apart from me sitting on a fire ant nest - but that is another story 8O )
Permethrin is based on a chemical found in Chrysanthemums and is a very effective insecticide which is harmless to warm blooded animals but it is deactivated on human skin so needs to be applied to clothing. Deet is a solvent and will attack anything plastic, including polyester clothing, buttons, sunglasses - scary stuff.
There are very few midges on the east coast of Scotland but certain areas from Perthshire up to Aberdeenshire have berry bugs in August which are even worse than the midge
Chris


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

I live in East Scotland, and have not been bitten here. West coast a different story! Last year didn;t seem too bad for them, but I toolkan anti-hist everyday, starting a week before the holiday. Got about four bites only, and they didn;t itch too badly. Also use Avon Skin so soft, it works! But...I used it on my face every day, and came out in a huge crop of adolescent like spots! Unsightly, but they didn't itch! We have midge nets, but it's such a pain to cover up in hot weather. Now try and and visit before the blighters come out.

If only some scientist could find a decent way to stymie the little evil creatures they would be millionaires.

But you get them in other parts of the country too, got bitten to death in Northumberland a couple years ago.

Cheers
Lesley and Dave


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

It's amazing how many MHF members have been "bitten to death" but can still post on here, I know some of the members are ancient but posting after death is really too much :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

I tried skin so soft but but trying to hold onto the little buggers while you spray them is just sooo difficult.& time consuming .......


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I am worried this year since albert had all his right axuilliary lymph nodes removed

He is supposed to avoid all skin damage insect bites etc on the right arm
And hand

They normally bite him incessantly and our usual method to let them bite but take antihistamine to reduce any reaction won't really work

Will need to try to cover up at all times and carry an antibiotic cream

aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Companies like Rohan would advise on suitable midge proof clothing Aldra?


----------

